# Sydney, I miss you...until we meet again



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. But glad you've found us. Many of us have dealt with losing our precious friends, and it is never easy. Know that we will always have a shoulder to lean or cry on and ears to listen. When you feel up to it, we'd love to hear more about your sweet Sydney and see some pictures.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome, but so sad that your first post was to tell of Sydney's passing to the bridge - she sounds a wonderful golden girl.

Run free with new friends and sleep softly Sydney


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sydney. All of here totally understand how much you loved her and how hard it is to say goodbye. That is awful that you don't know what happened.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Werblam*

Werblam

I am SO VERY SORRY for your loss of Sydney-you will see her again at the Rainbow Bridge and this is a great forum to come to for comfort as so many of us know his pain.

My Husband and I also lost our 10 year old Samoyed very unexpectedly-it's never easy whether you know they are sick for a long time, or if it happens suddenly.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, I am sorry it is under these circumstances. Sending thoughts and prayers to you and your family. Play hard, sleep soft at the bridge sweet Sydney.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, but I am sorry it was due to the loss of your Sidney. She sounds like she was a wonderful girl and will be greatly missed by a bunch of people in addition to your family. I hope you will share a picture of her with us. Most of us have been in your shoes and know the pain you are going thru. And sharing stories and pictures will help alittle of the pain. 
You will see Sidney one day at the bridge but until then all of our pups will help to keep her company. Run Free sweet Sidney.


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. SO sorry about your loss of your sweet girl Sydney. Run free sweet girl.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So sorry to hear about the sudden loss of Sydney!! RIP sweet girl.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that you lost your Sydney so suddenly.

Run softly at the bridge sweet one


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of Sydney.
My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.
Play hard at the bridge sweet Sydney.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

So sorry for you loss. 

I lost my 8 1/2 year old Golden, to cancer last year. I can honestly say that it was the hardest thing I've ever had to deal with. I know it seems improbable right now, but time does heal. You just just have to allow yourself to grieve as long as you need to, and don't let anyone tell you any differently. Your girl sounded very special, and she'll always have a special place in your heart.

I hope you can stick around. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

RIP Sydney, I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your sweet Sydney so suddenly. Losing our furry best friends is really hard. Hope you'll post pictures of your sweet girl. RIP Sydney.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 
So sorry for your loss of Sydney so suddenly the same happend to me nearly 3 years ago it hard to come to terms with when you don't know why.
But Sydney will be playing at the bridge with the other goldens now have you got any photo's of her would love to see her.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry you had to find the forum at this sad time, thinking of you and your family. R.I.P Sweet Sydney.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. God speed dear Sydney.


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome to this forum, so sorry it was about the loss of your baby..Sydney will be in your heart forever. Run free and play hard sweet Sydney, my Candy just met you at the Bridge.


----------

